
Reducing Your Database Hosting Costs: DigitalOcean vs. AWS vs. Azure - KristiMKE
https://scalegrid.io/blog/reducing-your-database-hosting-costs-digitalocean-vs-aws-vs-azure/
======
skoskie
> DigitalOcean saves you on average 122% on your monthly AWS hosting costs,
> and 140% on your monthly Azure hosting costs.

No. No it doesn’t. That’s not how you compare costs. This is a poorly written
piece of SEO filler content.

~~~
KristiMKE
Note the entire sentence:

ScaleGrid’s Dedicated Hosting service with 2 Replicas + Arbiter for MongoDB®
database on DigitalOcean saves you on average 122% on your monthly AWS hosting
costs, and 140% on your monthly Azure hosting costs.

This is sentence is about AWS vs Azure vs DigitalOcean hosting costs at
ScaleGrid. Earlier in the article you can compare instance costs across the
cloud providers by RAM.

~~~
skoskie
100% savings == $0

How do you save 122%?

~~~
anitil
I guess they pay you?

------
bellwether
Article does not compare costs with DaaS offerings like Amazon’s RDS, instead
comparing EC2 hosting costs for a database. For me, that made the read
pointless.

~~~
vinniejames
The article also doesn't cover the fact that prices dont remain static long
term. A loss leader today becomes a premium product tomorrow

